# whats wrong with my dubais?



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

have been to clean out my dubai cockroaches and theres loads of them on their backs struggling, why cant they upright themselves? theres plenty of eggcrates to pull up on, when i uprighted some they got back on there backs?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

its sunday!

everyone likes to kick back and relax on a sunday...


i had something similar when i was keeping turks (turkistan roaches) i divided them into 2 separate colonys and they were fine after


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Never seen this with my dubias but i have with lobsters and it usually means they're on their way out. Never had more than a couple like it at a time though and i have a fairly large colony, it's usually adults.

What's your set up like? Temps, what you're feeding?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They look like they are dying... looks like to much water gel and humidity. I would add more ventilation and stop giving them water gel and keep them in a dark place at 85f


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

they dont usually have the water gel, i thought they might be dehydrated to wacked aload in

temps are good, they are kept in the dark on top of my pythons viv as he has a heater on the top of his viv

i hope they are not dying, only brought the new lot last week :gasp: are they safe to feed?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> they dont usually have the water gel, i thought they might be dehydrated to wacked aload in
> 
> temps are good, they are kept in the dark on top of my pythons viv as he has a heater on the top of his viv
> 
> i hope they are not dying, only brought the new lot last week :gasp: are they safe to feed?


if your set up for removing young ones why dont you have a clean out and remove the ones on there backs and quarantine them see if they pull round or not, if there dying though i would look at other factors as why so many have become ill,

cheers spencer.........


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> they dont usually have the water gel, i thought they might be dehydrated to wacked aload in
> 
> temps are good, they are kept in the dark on top of my pythons viv as he has a heater on the top of his viv
> 
> i hope they are not dying, only brought the new lot last week :gasp: are they safe to feed?


The way I see it there is 3 possible reasons for this...
1. Humidity way to high, if this was the case there would be water running down the sides.
2. When they was posted to you there wasn't enough air holes, I had a few hundred adults posted to me before cramped in to live food tubs with very few air holes and they all made it here alive but then around 50 died over the next few weeks. 
3. Pesticides/insecticides, I have seen that one little spray of roach killer will turn the roaches on there back and then they die and this still happens even weeks after it has been sprayed. I have read that supermarket fruit and veg can contain pesticides as well so your roaches may have came in to contact with some.

So you need to know what they died of before feeding them to any lizard. : victory:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

yea thas what i was worried about
i have had new ones delivered recently but they had enough air holes

theyve been fed on sainsburys dry cat food, sainsburys carrots, fish flakes and the roach guys roach mix

just had a look in on them, all the ones that were on there backs in the egg crates, like in the picture are all gone, so they must have uprighted
themselves, ive had a poke around and there arnt any dead ones, have they recovered?
could it becuase they were dehydrated?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Any time I have seen mine on there back they are about to die and I have never seen them get up and fix them selves so I don't know whats going on with yours. :whistling2:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

imginy said:


> Any time I have seen mine on there back they are about to die and I have never seen them get up and fix them selves so I don't know whats going on with yours. :whistling2:


Ditto, Looks like not enough ventilation... are they kind of squigy?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

not sure, will have a feel in abit :whistling2:
the lid is full of holes but i do hve a jumper covering half to keep them in the dark, will move the jumper abit more so the holes are more revealed


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

I drilled hundreds of holes in my lid but I always had way to high humidity. Now I just cut a big hole in the tub lid and cover it with netting. Dubias don't chew through netting. Some tubs I have old net curtains. Just make sure the holes are small!:lol2:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

What temperature range do you have in the box ?


----------

